# billing 11042 with 15275



## csparks1988 (May 2, 2018)

can these two codes be billed together. and if so which modifier do we use if any


----------



## CodingKing (May 2, 2018)

Debridement is inclusive and not separately reportable w/ skin grafting 

NCCI Manual III.I.2



> Debridement of a skin wound (e.g., CPT codes 11000, 11042-11047, 97597, 97598) prior to a graft/skin substitute is included in the skin graft/skin substitute procedure (CPT codes 15050-15278) and shall not be reported separately. If the recipient site requires excision of open wounds, burn eschar, or scar or incisional release of scar contracture, CPT codes 15002-15005 may be separately reportable for certain types of skin grafts/skin substitutes.


----------

